# أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1192x793 and weights 213KB.


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

*روووووووووعه يا يارا خصوصاً أول اربعه يجننوااااا .......ميررررسى يا قمر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي دونا
نوووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياقلبي
ولسه فى تانى كتيرررررررررر
تابعيني​_


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

http://imageshack.us/​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)




----------



## فرعون الكلمات (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

اكثر من رئاع 
لم اجد كلمات تعبر عن مدي اعجابي 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

في انتظار جديدك 

اذكرني في صلاتك 

اخيكي /   فرعون الكلمات​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي أخى فرعون الكلمات لمرورك ومشاركتك وكلامك الجميل والمشجع نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

بامانة خلفيات جميلة جدا يا يارا

تسلم ايديكى وربنا يعوض تعب محتبك خير


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يافادى لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## vetaa (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

فعلا خلفيات راااائعه
شكلهم جميل خالص

ميرسى يا يارا
وفى انتظار جديدك دايما


----------



## gogocata (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

جميلة جدا يا يارا وربنا معاكى وللمزيد لان فعلا كان نفسى فى خلفيات زى دى


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*



vetaa قال:


> فعلا خلفيات راااائعه
> شكلهم جميل خالص
> 
> ميرسى يا يارا
> وفى انتظار جديدك دايما



_ميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نوووووووووووورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*



gogocata قال:


> جميلة جدا يا يارا وربنا معاكى وللمزيد لان فعلا كان نفسى فى خلفيات زى دى



_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## faris sd4l (22 يونيو 2008)

*اختي يارا كتير حلوين الخلفيات ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي فارس لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل​_


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

فعلا صور فى غاية الروعة حببيتى يارا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## الكينج هيثم (23 يونيو 2008)

اللة على الصور دى


----------



## kokielpop (23 يونيو 2008)

*بجد صور رائعة جدا 
شكراااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يعزض تعبك محبتك ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لزوقك وردك الجميل​_


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يونيو 2008)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة *

*ربحتي التحدي يا ررراااااا ازيك هههههههه*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

_تمام ياسكرة
وحشااااااااانى
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

روععععععععععععة جميلة جدا يايارا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياحبي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## merola (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

*بجد كلهم جمااااااااااااااااااااااال جدا​*


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل
نووووووووووووورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## باسم فايق (3 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم الف شكر


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

yara

لا  استطيع ان اعبر  عن مدى  شكري ليكي

انا كنت عاوز الصور  دي

شكرا الصور روعة  تسلم ايدك

سلام الرب معك​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أغسطس 2008)

باسم فايق قال:


> الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم الف شكر


 ميرسي ياباسم لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> yara​
> 
> لا استطيع ان اعبر عن مدى شكري ليكي​
> انا كنت عاوز الصور دي​
> ...


 ميرسي ياأمجد لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## rokatomas (5 أغسطس 2008)

الصور فوق الرائعة 
ميييييييييييييييرررررررررررررسسسسسسسسسىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي روكا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## gonees (9 أغسطس 2008)

بجد صور تحفة
تسلم ايديكي بجد


----------



## M a r i a m (9 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياسكر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## mina_007 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرررررررررررررسي*
*صور جميله جدا*
*يجننننننو*
*thank u*​


----------



## bassent (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

مرسي ليك


----------



## M a r i a m (10 أغسطس 2008)

mina_007 قال:


> *ميرررررررررررررسي*
> *صور جميله جدا*
> *يجننننننو*
> 
> *thank u*​


 ميرسي مينا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*



bassent قال:


> مرسي ليك


 ميرسي بسنت لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## كلاراجانو نانسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

شكرا الصور في غاية الروعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## hekmat (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الصور الجامدة


----------



## sosana (20 أغسطس 2008)

حلوووووووووووووين موت يا مرمر
ميرسي يا قمر على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*



كلاراجانو نانسى قال:


> شكرا الصور في غاية الروعة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 ميرسي كلاراجانو نانسى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

hekmat قال:


> شكرا على الصور الجامدة


 ميرسي حكمت لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> حلوووووووووووووين موت يا مرمر
> ميرسي يا قمر على الصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ميرسي ياحبي لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## وائل سامى (26 أغسطس 2008)

حبيبى ربنا يباركك                                  ميرسى 

                    أخوك وائل سامى


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي وائل لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة
بس انا بنت​


----------



## مينا 188 (26 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا فعلا صور اكثر من رائعه 
شكرررررررررررررررررررررا 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
نطمعان ننتظر صور اخرى 
شكرا يارا


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي مينا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## علي مزيكا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور والرب يباركك


----------



## bahaa_06 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع ومتقن ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك ويجعله سبب بركه لكثيرين
بهاء يعقوب


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

علي مزيكا قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور والرب يباركك


 ميرسي على لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> مجهود رائع ومتقن ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك ويجعله سبب بركه لكثيرين
> بهاء يعقوب


 ميرسي بهاء لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## fade_m (3 سبتمبر 2008)

واو روعة ولو انا جديد وهاذا اول رد ليا


----------



## rana1981 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله على هالصور 
جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## M a r i a m (3 سبتمبر 2008)

fade_m قال:


> واو روعة ولو انا جديد وهاذا اول رد ليا


 يشرفنى فادى ان اول مشاركة ليك تكون بموضوعى
نورت الموضوع بجد ونورت المنتدى
ربنا يباركك وتستفيد وتفيد معانا بموضوعاتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> الله على هالصور
> جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااا


ميرسي رنا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## Fady Naguib (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك كمان وكمان


----------



## M a r i a m (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي فادى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## Fady Naguib (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمرورك يا يارا


----------



## Fady Naguib (13 سبتمبر 2008)

دائما موجوده بمواضيعك الحلوة


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الخلفيات الحلوة دي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا الصليب لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## iraq4m (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الرب امتنا المسيحية


----------



## مارى123 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*

بجد جميلة جداجدا خصوصا المسيح اللى بالرصصاص تخلى قلب الخاطى يحن


----------



## M a r i a m (14 سبتمبر 2008)

iraq4m قال:


> بارك الرب امتنا المسيحية


 ميرسي يا iraq4m لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أروع خلفيات  ممكن تشوفها فى حياتك وتحدددددددى (متجدد)*



مارى123 قال:


> بجد جميلة جداجدا خصوصا المسيح اللى بالرصصاص تخلى قلب الخاطى يحن


 ميرسي ياماري لردك ومرورك الجميل ياقمر
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

خلفيات روووووووووووعة
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## M a r i a m (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يايارا على الموضوع وعلى روعة الصور
الرب ينور حياتكي ويحميكي دايما​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

خلفيات بجد عمرى ما شفتها شكراا ليكى على تعبك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ربنا يباركك يارا


----------



## rere rere (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور كلها بجد جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ferrari (2 أكتوبر 2008)

خلفيات اكثر من رائعة 

تسلم ايديك يا يارا

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> خلفيات بجد عمرى ما شفتها شكراا ليكى على تعبك


 ميرسي يا MovieMaker لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ربنا يباركك يارا


 ميرسي ياخاطى ونادم لزوقك وردك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
كلهم احلى من بعض يجننوا بجد
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أكتوبر 2008)

rere rere قال:


> الصور كلها بجد جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ميرسي ياريري لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> خلفيات اكثر من رائعة ​
> تسلم ايديك يا يارا​
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


ميرسي يافراري لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جمال جدا يا يارا 
مرسىىىىىى على الخلفيات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


>


*روعه جدااااااااااا  ربنا معاكى شكراااااااا
​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_روعه 
روعه روعه روعه
روعه



​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين جدا جدا في التصاميم

تسلم ايدك يا يريورة





​


----------



## مينا 188 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

صور اكثر من رائعه 
شكرا رينا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا يارا
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على الخلفيات
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه جدااااااااااا ربنا معاكى شكراااااااا​*


 ميرسي ياالنهيسي لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه ​_
> _روعه روعه روعه_
> _روعه_
> 
> ...


ميرسي تونى لردك ومرورك الرائع
​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوين جدا جدا في التصاميم​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا يريورة​
> 
> ...


 ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مينا 188 قال:


> صور اكثر من رائعه
> شكرا رينا يباركك


 ميرسي مينا لزوقك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

